# Custom Mongoose Beast



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

This project is for my wife. It started off as a Walmart Mongoose Beast that we picked up for $99.00 on sale. I swapped out the tires, choped out the front half of the frame & made it a step though frame. Then i cut down the seat post tube, & now I'm about to make custom fenders...


----------

